# CPC-A seeking work in the Boise, Idaho area



## dianoharra (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello,

I am looking for an entry level position in medical coding and/or billing in the Boise, Idaho area.
If interested, please send me an email at dianoharra@gmail.com and I will gladly send you my resume.

Thank You,

Diane O'Harra


----------

